# What up fellow gym rats



## GlidedCunt (Feb 15, 2012)

I belong to several other boards and this one was recommended by a friend . I plan on taking a look around since it's been described as a great board , peace yall .


----------



## Arnold (Feb 15, 2012)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*GlidedCunt* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Feb 15, 2012)

Hell yes it's a great board. Welcome and enjoy the stay


----------



## yetman (Feb 15, 2012)

Any username that involves the word "cunt" is a winner in my book!


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Feb 15, 2012)

Welcome to IM brother.


----------



## juicespringsteen (Feb 15, 2012)

Welcome to IM


----------



## returnofthdragon (Feb 15, 2012)

Welcome to IM!


----------



## GreenOx (Feb 15, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## OrbitNutrition (Feb 16, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## Dath (Feb 16, 2012)

Welcome to IRONMAG ! 

Tell your friend Thank you, he did ya a solid by recommending the IM board


----------



## CEM Store (Feb 17, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## blergs. (Feb 17, 2012)

Welcome!
this place is great I'm sure you will learn alot and have some fun.


----------



## charley (Feb 17, 2012)

Welcome to IM.................


----------



## IronAddict (Feb 17, 2012)

GlidedCunt said:


> I belong to several other boards and this one was recommended by a friend . I plan on taking a look around since it's been described as a great board , peace yall .



Welcome. It's true when they say, everbody has atleast 1 good friend who will help steer them in the right direction.


----------



## 69grunt (Feb 17, 2012)

Hello.....good luck


----------



## Gena Marie (Feb 17, 2012)

Welcome to the board.  It's not so bad here


----------



## brazey (Feb 17, 2012)

Welcome to IM


----------



## Kimi (Feb 17, 2012)

Hi!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

